# I'd like to buy ONE carseat.....



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

that will take us from birth to the booster seat. I'm ok with investing more money if it means that I don't have to buy more than one seat. We live in a small space and are on a budget, so I try to go for long-lasting quality for needed purchases. I cannot have four or five different seats in this apartment!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The seats most likely to get kids from birth to booster age are, roughly in order: Sunshine Kids Radian80SL or RadianXTSL, Learning Curve TrueFit, Evenflo Triumph Advance, and Graco MyRide.

If the child is significantly smaller than average at birth, significantly larger than average as a preschooler, or has developmental needs that necessitate harnessing longer than average, then you may not be able to go birth-to-booster with just one seat -- but many kids will be able to do it in either the Radians or the TrueFit, and some will in the Triumph Advance and MyRide.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I'd think that more possibilities would open up if a combination seat is planned instead of a booster that's just a booster.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Are you looking for a seat that will get to UP TO booster age, or a seat that is also usable as a booster? Because planning on one seat to use until a child is ready to be FINISHED with the booster may not happen, because car seats typically expire in a certain number of years, and usually that's not long enough to get you through to an age where the child is ready to ride in just the vehicle seat. So even if a seat converts to a booster, you may need to replace it anyway before you get to that time.

But a seat that will take you from birth UNTIL the booster, and then you'll get a booster, is very possible, unless you have as mentioned a very small infant, or a child with special needs, or you buy a new vehicle and the seat you have doesn't fit in it.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
I'd think that more possibilities would open up if a combination seat is planned instead of a booster that's just a booster.

Absolutely -- instead of one of the four convertibles I suggested above and then a highbacked booster that becomes backless, the OP could go convertible to combination (harness-to-booster). Either way, it's a total of two seats.

Convertibles that fit newborns but would probably necessitate a harness-to-booster combination include the Cosco Scenera, Evenflo Titan, and Combi Cocorro. The Graco MyRide and Evenflo Triumph Advance from the first post should also be considered in this category as well.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

I have to agree with the PP. The Radian RF's to 40 or 45lbs depending on the model and has tall harness slots.







It is a bit pricier though, and may not fit in a lot of cars from birth because it takes up a lot of room front to back when its reclined for a newborn. The True Fit, however, has a removable headrest so it becomes a mini-convertible until 22lbs (and by then you should be able to install the seat more upright) so I am a fan of the TF for newbies. It RF's to 35lbs though so most kids will get more RF'ing time out of the Radian (unless they are very tall and skinny and outgrow it by height before 35lbs).

So like the PPs said, those would be my top two choices.


----------



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

I think I'm lacking in lingo knowledge here, because I'm not understanding some of the terms beings thrown around. Is there a basics thread around somewhere with the terminology explained?

I want the seat I buy for my baby to last as long as humanly possible before having to buy another seat. I'm only about four months pregnant, so we're thinking way ahead here. I'd rather spend more money now and keep the seat longer. We have one car, a 98 Toyota Corolla.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

A child should ride rear-facing (RFing) as long as possible, then forward-facing (FFing) in a 5-point harness (straps over the shoulders and at the hips and crotch) until s/he is ready for a belt-positioning booster (booster). A very very few kids can use a booster safely at age 4, some at 5, and most at 6. Kids start out in a high-backed booster and graduate to a backless, usually around age 8-9, and use the backless until they can safely use the vehicle belts only (usually around 4'10-5').

There is no seat on the market that can get a child from birth to seatbelt age safely. You will need at least two seats. The first seat must be a convertible, which can be used both rear- and forward-facing. The next seat will either be a combination (forward-facing seat with a harness that can be removed and the seat used as a booster) seat or a booster seat.

There are a few convertibles that will safely fit newborns AND get kids to a safe age/size to use a booster, so you'd buy a convertible and then a booster. There are a few more convertibles that fit newborns but won't get kids to a safe age/size to use a booster, so you'd buy that convertible and then a combination seat.


----------



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ah ok, I think I can handle two over the course of 8 years or so. I like the features of the True Fit at the moment.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Just FYI, kids don't usually fit in vehicle belts alone until they are closer to 10-12, so you may be looking at a dozen years of carseats/boosters! Most kids will fit in a TrueFit until somewhere around age 5-6. After the TrueFit, you'd be looking at a belt-positioning booster like the Graco Turbobooster -- the child would use the booster with the back until age 8-9, then the back comes off and the child will use the backless booster until s/he fits safely in the vehicle seatbelts.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

I've always found that we could never go with just one seat for 4 years, because honestly, they get dirty, and it's usually not recommended to wash the seat cover, definitely not safe to machine wash the harnesses and the seats just get yucky (IMO) with just wiping down with a damp cloth.

You talk about storing tons of seats in your small apartment. Why would you need to do that? Just own one at a time, per child.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverSky* 
I've always found that we could never go with just one seat for 4 years, because honestly, they get dirty, and it's usually not recommended to wash the seat cover, definitely not safe to machine wash the harnesses and the seats just get yucky (IMO) with just wiping down with a damp cloth.

You talk about storing tons of seats in your small apartment. Why would you need to do that? Just own one at a time, per child.









I just order a new cover and straps from the manufacturer when that happens. Much cheaper than buying a new seat if you get the higher priced seats.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Carseat covers can be washed. Straps can't (water only), but new straps are way cheaper than a new carseat.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Carseat covers can be washed. Straps can't (water only), but new straps are way cheaper than a new carseat.

Yep, but they can only be washed so many times before they start to fall apart, lol.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hannah32* 
Ah ok, I think I can handle two over the course of 8 years or so. I like the features of the True Fit at the moment.

Run to your Target and look at the clearance...I just found a True Fit for $33.24. It's brown.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverSky* 
I've always found that we could never go with just one seat for 4 years, because honestly, they get dirty, and it's usually not recommended to wash the seat cover, definitely not safe to machine wash the harnesses and the seats just get yucky (IMO) with just wiping down with a damp cloth.

You talk about storing tons of seats in your small apartment. Why would you need to do that? Just own one at a time, per child.









Using one seat for 4 years or longer is standard over here where we RF until kid are 4- years old and then go straight to high back boosters. Why should washing a seat cover not be recommended? This is standard and has no effect on safety. Harness should be rinsed in water but if it would go in a machine wash by accident it does not have a negative effect on safety ( This has been quadruple checked).

Using a seat until booster age would mean using a seat such a Swedish Britax Hi-Way which is RF from 0-55 lbs and a great seat. Most kids can use this seat from birth until 4+ years and then go straight to a high back booster which is then used until age 10 or so.

Contrary to popular belief harnessing a child 4+ is no safer than using a high back booster (unless special needs).


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

It's illegal to use a Swedish seat in the US.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
It's illegal to use a Swedish seat in the US.

And Canada (It's also illegal to use a US seat here.)


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
It's illegal to use a Swedish seat in the US.

I understand that....but if it was the safest seat available to me I'd do it anyway. Esp since I've yet to meet a police officer in my area (DH included) that knows one seat from another. They just see the kids in a seat are are happy...they don't even ask their ages or check to see if the straps or tight.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

But if you are in a collison, you may find that your insurance is invalidated if you are using an illegal seat. It's not a risk I'm willing to take.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
But if you are in a collison, you may find that your insurance is invalidated if you are using an illegal seat. It's not a risk I'm willing to take.

I guess that's a possibility, so far they've never asked. The just said, " I see from the police report that your infant was properly restrained."


----------



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

Why the heck are Swedish car seats illegal in the US? Is this some sort of economic protectionism? I'm honestly puzzled. I mean really, if you compare kids in Sweden to kids in the US, Swedish kids win out on pretty much every measure. Generous social safety net, supportive governmental family policies and all. Plus, the Swedes are the happiest people in the world! J/K, but what's the rationale?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

It's not specifically Swedish seats that are illegal. All states require that carseats be tested to FMVSS213 (Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards). This means that a company can't take a Bumbo seat and call it a carseat, but it also means that Swedish seats can't be used here because the manufacturers have not chosen to have the seats certified under the US standards.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claddaghmom* 
Run to your Target and look at the clearance...I just found a True Fit for $33.24. It's brown.

on the target website it says the True Fits are only available online. I'm going to call my target right now and see if they have any!


----------



## Martha27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a truefit and love it! Only problem was it only lasted my daughter rfing until she was 3 and I was so sure when I bought it that she was going to make it to 4. However it is a great seat ffing and has a nice recline that allows her to fall asleep and be as comfortable as she was when she was rearfacing. I am going to buy a Myride to turn her back around until she is 4 (hopefully she doesnt outgrow this one too!)


----------

